# Hardscape so far



## Richard Dowling (23 Nov 2013)

Hi All,

I know Ive been saying for months and months what I plan to do with my tank and its just dragged on for several reasons. But here I am getting started finally. Could I have your opinions on my Hardscape (I have now moved all the rocks over to the right a touch as it appears a little too far to the left in the photo).


----------



## George Farmer (23 Nov 2013)

Looks good to me. 

Possibly rotate the right stone anti clockwise a little and move it right a few cm's. Then move the small center stone to the right to provide additional balance.

But hey, it's your layout, and if you're happy then that's what's important.


----------



## kirk (24 Nov 2013)

Looks good, I'd love to see some water and plants in it mind


----------



## Richard Dowling (25 Nov 2013)

I've been having a play with angles and I've swapped two rocks round. Improvement?


----------



## kirk (25 Nov 2013)

Wish I could reach Out and turn them myself I prefered the first one it looked less central. On the first pic I'd of moved the front stone the small one. Clockwise an inch and a half or so to draw the eye through like a channel if that makes sense? May look more like natural errosssion loverly rock you have to work with mate.


----------



## Richard Dowling (25 Nov 2013)

I think your right, I do prefer it as it was too. Ive put it back and for now and I'll tweak here and there until I find one that I like I like. As long as it ends up following the Iwagumi rules roughly Im sure I'll like it when its done.


----------

